# XI'AN | Conrad Hotel | 256m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

万众集团-从心 不从众







新盘|曲江云松项目规划出炉，建筑高度200米，6栋超高层！ 云松


备受关注的曲江超高层曲江云松项目，近日其详细规划在曲江管委会官网公示！ 曲江云松项目所在地块为商服用地，西安科拓置业有限公司于2019年6月25日通过公开拍卖竞得，成交价格54005万元，楼面地价2787…



www.esp-4u.com























By 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-05 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-08 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-25 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-18 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-15 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-04 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

29/11/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a Conrad hotel but the Waldorf Astoria logo is on the formwork?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-11 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> It's a Conrad hotel but the Waldorf Astoria logo is on the formwork?


Conrad and Waldorf Astoria both belong to the Hilton Group.


----------

